# Surrey/Sussex Churches?



## Lensmeister (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi my friends,

Does anyone know of any churches in th eSurrey Sussex area that are definatly lit at night time?

I think Beddington is but I was interested if any others are.

Cheers.


----------



## ajmall (Jun 17, 2005)

i grew up in surrey and there's plenty. as for lit at night time i can't be sure as it's quite rare. however, i can almost guarantee that every little village in surrey has a great looking church!


----------



## Toffee (Jun 25, 2005)

Lancing College's chapel is gorgeous: http://www.lancingcollege.co.uk/chapel.htm It looks like somebody swiped a church from the centre of Paris and dropped it in the middle of the Sussex countryside. A pretty amazing sight during the day or night...


----------



## Lensmeister (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks Toffee ... and  .... ajmall ..... 


I wanted to be able to leave my place about 9.30 and do some then get back by midnight ....... 

p.s. Living in Croydon .... heart of the universe ... NOT !


----------



## EmergentFungus (Jun 29, 2005)

I walked through the graveyard of the church right next to my house yesterday and noticed there were floodlights in the ground. I'm sure they are lit at night.

It's St mary's in Horsell village, North Woking. http://www.stmarys-horsell.org.uk/index.html

Even in day light it's a nice church. There's also the village of Chobham a little further north still. They have a decent church there.


----------



## joeboot (Jun 30, 2005)

If you are up for a challenge, Guildford Cathedral is lit at night.  If you can get a good photo of that particular structure, you can get a good photo of anything.


----------

